# how big can I print?



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

This is a good explanation and has a link to a good spreadsheet for working out print sizes according to pixel dimensions and resolution of an image.
I altered it slightly and put my camera in so I can easily work out print sizes at the highest pixel dimension my camera does and look at what changes are made by using different resolutions. I also added columns for print sizes in cm.

Print Sizes: Ep 227: Digital Photography 1 on 1: Adorama Photography TV on Vimeo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice on ZCM... I was busting my gut shouting at him 'It depends on viewing distance & circle of confusion'

Then he did do the viewing distance but didn't explain the 'circle of confusion' bit. Maybe he was right on not mentioning it as we all mught turn into a circle of confused viewers :grin:


----------

